
Show HN: Yogurl – easy src urls for your files and code - 720kb
https://github.com/720kb/yogurl
======
720kb
The CLI quick example:
[http://i.imgur.com/ujrIpEv.gif](http://i.imgur.com/ujrIpEv.gif)

Yogurl is meant for developers, please use it with moderation.

Any feedback, bug report, issue, doubt is appreciated.

